# The secret about the secret spot



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

All this hubbub about the spot, the promised land, posting coordinates, spelling out programs in detail. I'm sitting here trying to remember if I've ever gone to someone else's spot, fished their program (without modification), and been successful. 

If I have, I honestly can't remember it. I do however remember trying to without success. 

These fish are predators looking for prey, constantly adjust to their changing environment, besides the fact that they are on a major migration. The fish off Sherrod Park swap out overnight, and change through the course of a day. Were we handled 25 walleyes in the tournament on Sat., there was mostly sheephead the next day. The white perch are starting to spawn, and they are going to be a problem. The tailpipers, and copy-catters, don't understand that a wind shift, a pressure change, time of day, boat traffic, and a zillion other things effect the fish, and need to be considered. 

Trying to duplicate someone else's program, or chasing radio fish, are for the most part a waist of time. The secret about the secret spot is that THERE IS NO SUCH THING !!! 

If you tell me your program in detail w/ coordinates, what I'm going to do is go straight towards those numbers but stop a mile or so short, and set up, what I have confidence in, and approach. As I approach, I'm going to be paying attention to other boats, watching for flying nets, or just the interest level of the fishermen. I'll be checking the screen, but also looking for birds, slicks on the water, scumlines & insect pupa cases. I'll run through the numbers and then start a search pattern, usually making loops, but maybe heading off in 1 direction, if that's what feels right. 

My point is if you want to be consistently successful, you've got to make the right decisions, the right adjustments, you've got to THINK FOR YOURSELF. 

This is all doubly true if your interest is in big fish or tournament fishing. 

Maybe the guys who are stirring the pot, get upset because they seldom catch fish. Well I like to try and help everyone, not because I'm some do-gooder, but because I know how much I enjoy our great resource, and I want to see everyone maximize their enjoyment (catch more fish). 

The truth is not everyone has had the opportunity to spend the time needed to learn as much as others, but if you don't start trying things, and searching, you'll never learn.

It's also true that posting coordinates may do more harm than good, if an inexperienced guy spends 1/2 his day there, because it's the secret spot.

I gather information, but I don't expect things to stay locked in, and neither should you. 

So the next time you go fishing, be ready to go hunting first, and I'm not talking about hunting for packs of boats. (that's another rant, for another day).

Sermon over .... have a great evening.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Well said Mr. Stedke. Every once in a while I get frustrated and start listening to the radio and bait shops and usually end up doing worse. If I trust my judgement I almost always end up doing better. And I find if I find a secret spot one night the next morning there will be a pack of boats there even if I don't tell a soul. That's why I don't understand all the deep secret stuff a lot of people I know subscribe to.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Jim,
I can't recall any complaining when I give numbers and programs to the guys fishing for Steelhead in Ohio and Canadian waters on Erie.They help me and I help them and we all have a good time.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

that was a nice read Jim.


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

Well put...we have allways said every day is a different day...


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree 100% ,It's nice to get a "tip" where a hot bite is at,I went out friday and got a limit, then i took a buddy out on sunday went to the same "spot" and the big goose egg we trolled the area and we found fish 2 miles to the east and we had to work to get 6 fish unlike friday,Friday there were no "junk" fish sunday they were in full swing


----------



## ProKat22 (Sep 26, 2008)

While I understand stand what Jim says, the fact is there are guys on here who get to spend a heck of a lot of time on the lake with years of experience on how these fish migrate and where they MIGHT be on any given day,and those of us who are more limited on our fishing time. I agree that copying someones program does not guarantee success (especially since most on here are trollers and I drift fish), but posting actual useful information on here and not using this forum as just a bragging board might help someone with at least gathering a handful of places where they might start their fishing trip instead of just wandering aimlessly around the lake "hunting" I think people get upset when someone is successful and then comes on here to post about the "spot" like it is a matter of national security that only they know about. Even though new to this forum, I don't plan to keep any success a secret since I feel that is a major factor in making this a nice site to visit. I think being courteous to other boats as you approach a fishing spot has alot to do with how others feel about sharing information.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

ProKat22 said:


> While I understand stand what Jim says, the fact is there are guys on here who get to spend a heck of a lot of time on the lake with years of experience on how these fish migrate and where they MIGHT be on any given day,and those of us who are more limited on our fishing time. I agree that copying someones program does not guarantee success (especially since most on here are trollers and I drift fish), but posting actual useful information on here and not using this forum as just a bragging board might help someone with at least gathering a handful of places where they might start their fishing trip instead of just wandering aimlessly around the lake "hunting" I think people get upset when someone is successful and then comes on here to post about the "spot" like it is a matter of national security that only they know about. Even though new to this forum, I don't plan to keep any success a secret since I feel that is a major factor in making this a nice site to visit. I think being courteous to other boats as you approach a fishing spot has alot to do with how others feel about sharing information.


That sounds great that you want to share prokat, but how many times have you fished since becoming a member last sept? With 10 posts and none of them being your fishing reports just makes me wonder why?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

ProKat22 said:


> While I understand stand what Jim says, the fact is there are guys on here who get to spend a heck of a lot of time on the lake with years of experience on how these fish migrate and where they MIGHT be on any given day,and those of us who are more limited on our fishing time. I agree that copying someones program does not guarantee success (especially since most on here are trollers and I drift fish), but posting actual useful information on here and not using this forum as just a bragging board might help someone with at least gathering a handful of places where they might start their fishing trip instead of just wandering aimlessly around the lake "hunting" I think people get upset when someone is successful and then comes on here to post about the "spot" like it is a matter of national security that only they know about. Even though new to this forum, I don't plan to keep any success a secret since I feel that is a major factor in making this a nice site to visit. I think being courteous to other boats as you approach a fishing spot has alot to do with how others feel about sharing information.


Have you ever had someone call you or PM you to tell you not to fish with certain people.Or to stop fishing a certain area because it is their tournament spot.Or perhaps call another friend of yours to tell them not to fish with you.I will never post a location on the World Wide Web.But I will share it with my FRIENDS.
It hurts to lose someone as a friend over a stupid fish.If you think that I am bragging in my posts please do not read it.You can catch more bees with honey than with bitters.I will do everything in my power to perpetuate the Myth of the SPOT as they do exist if you know when and how to fish them.
If hurting friends is the way to the top count me out.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Donkey, I appreciate your use of the words "Myth of the SPOT", and in return let me say that there are definatly areas where contours, structure, clam beds or soft to hard bottom transitions attract the fish, IF the time of year, time of day, light conditions, wind coonditions and prey presents are all in place.

Most of these are familiar community spots. Such as NW corner of Kelleys, between Green & Rattlesnake, around Kelley Shoal, around Gull. The classic example is the sandbar. It attracts the predators because it causes eddies and concentrates the bait, giving them the advantage.

I don't know where your spot is, don't want to know, but like all magic spots, it will only hold fish, while it is holding their prey. 

And speaking of prey, big walleyes do eat white perch, and spawning areas for white perch will produce big walleyes in the early morning and late afternoons real soon. 

I wasn't trying to torch you & George's threads, but rather trying to explain to some who seem to be overly upset by them, that things change, and a great spot this week, will be just another bit of empty water, when things change. 

The secret spot is wherever conditions are right to give the walleyes a great feeding opportunity.... long live the secret spot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

first thanks for posting and starting this thread(just what i was waiting for), i think some will need it even clearer to understand what you are saying.

over the last month or so i see theres been alot crying here about people posting pictures and not giving exact locations on the water or exact presentations or even one saying someone was fishing in another location than he posted ive been kind of hesitant about posting what i think on this because i think it has gotten out of control and i know how sensitive some people can be. as you can see responding in threads in not a fault of mine, no im no lurker.lol. i can tell you this.....OGF is a tool, just like a spoon, sonar or even the weather. its all there for you to use. its up to you to put it together, not someone else and then hold your hand until your happy with the results.
ive been busy with work and such, so my fishing has been limited this year, but once i start getting hot and heavy in bula, you can bet your ass im posting. i enjoy seeing other peoples successful trips, i hope you enjoy mine and yes i think OGF is a place to share info and good trips(or bragging as some call it). 

IN MY OPINION, the bottom line here is "its just fishing and some people need to grow up" if someones lack of info or you just cant figure out the info posted and it has your pantys all bunched up, seek help. theres nothing that can be posted here to help you anyhow.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

donkey said:


> Have you ever had someone call you or PM you to tell you not to fish with certain people.Or to stop fishing a certain area because it is their tournament spot.Or perhaps call another friend of yours to tell them not to fish with you.I will never post a location on the World Wide Web.But I will share it with my FRIENDS.
> It hurts to lose someone as a friend over a stupid fish.If you think that I am bragging in my posts please do not read it.You can catch more bees with honey than with bitters.I will do everything in my power to perpetuate the Myth of the SPOT as they do exist if you know when and how to fish them.
> If losing friends is the way to the top count me out.


Obviously the person / persons you are dealing with were not "friends" to begin with. There are a lot of wolves out there in sheeps clothing. One of the main reasons I don't fish many tourney's is because of the "drama" that comes along with it. Tailpiping, fishing my secret spot, cell phone useage during tourneys, blah-blah-blah. Destroying friendships and relationships over fishing is pathetic.


----------



## Habitual Eyer (May 22, 2006)

The information shared on this forum is incredible. I monitor other Great Lakes sites (because i live far away) and this site has more positive/helpfull activity (immediatly) after asking a question than any other site (Country Wide) !!!! Half the fun in fishing Erie is following this site and hearing how everyone is doing, and what they are doing. 
I love hearing about one's success pulling meat one day, and another picking up a few tickets on something else the next. 

All that being said, after listening to a detailed description of ones successfull program, i really am not left empty because no coordinates were given, but it is nice to know if he was in 32 fow off of Kelly's or in 52 fow off of Avon Point.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I feel like a young Luke Skywalker when I read Jim (Obeewan)sp? Stedke's posts. Thanks Jim for helping us all to understand "The Force". I have an open seat for you every day I'm on the water.


----------



## ProKat22 (Sep 26, 2008)

PapaScott, Becoming a member last fall and only posting 10 ten times should be an indicator of how many times I get to come to the lake, and if you look you will see that I HAVE posted my fishing reports, most times on threads started by other people. I'm going up today and will post any success when I return Thursday. Ten posts unfortunately is also an indication of how busy I am when I'm not fishing since I have basically 2 full time jobs and kids in sports.
Donkey, didn't mean to slam you personally and I agree that this area is surely not worth losing friends over. I guess I just don't understand why someone would get mad at you for not having success in a spot where you did have success. like I said, tips should be regarded as just that, a starting point to MAYBE get you in the area of fish.They should be thankful for any help offerred. I look forward to the day when I can get more time on the water.
Anyway, I'm outta here to try and get something going today. I do appreciate Mr Stedke for starting this thread. I believe the TEAM OGF thing can be a great thing. If someone visits this forum and is somehow helped by it, then it would be great if in return they join the team and offer some help when they get a chance.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Habitual Eyer,

Well put, if you give someone a depth, you have reduced his search pattern drastically. 20 years ago when we were rock hopin drift casters all we wanted was a depth. It gets a little more complicated for trollers, but of all the variables, the one that is the biggest help, is depth. 

If nothing else comes out of this just realizing how important being in the right depth of water can be all summer long, makes this thread worthwhile.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

The sniping and whining is only going to get worse.

A couple of years ago when there were so many walleye that they could be caught by almost anyone, anytime anywhere on the lake, everyone was happy.

With the shrinking numbers of catchable fish and the popularity of fishing competitions for *$$$* I fear that the ugly side of human nature (greed and jealousy) will be on the upswing 

On a positive note: It will make for some good entertainment for folks who refuse to get caught up in the 'drama' and realize that fishing is about fun and relaxation

Question: Why do folks that fish for cash call it "fun fishing" when they are not fishing for money?

reo


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

This is a real good thread with some interesting points of views. One thing that hasn't been brought up is that if you are a good fisherman who fishs alot people know your boat. If they see you on the lake they move close to you and set up. I would almost guarantee that several of the better fishermen on this site have that happen all the time.If they have a secret spot and people see them all alone I'm sure they will have company pretty quick. I'm no ace fisherman but 20 years ago I had it happen all the time. So the ultra cloak and dagger stuff really doesn't help you that much. That said I agree with Jim that the depth is probably the best info you can give. And Donkey I have a few friends like yours and when I fish with them I don't devulge their "State Secrets" but its funny to me because if I say we were north of West Sister I could be 10 miles away from someone else saying the same thing. I guess I've been at it for so many years I really don't need to be the best boat in the marina anymore(not that I ever was) and I get a bigger kick helping someone else out.This site is great and I read almost everyones reports even though most of you are 75 miles east of me or more. Keep reporting and give whatever info you feel comfortable giving. As for me I think I'll head out this afternoon. Terry


----------



## BOB-O (Oct 28, 2007)

seems to me more info on lake erie being shared then any other forum this is a great site i have learned alot from this forum and for the price how could anyone be upset. don't think anyone here owes me anything so i am greatful for any little tidbit but then again i dont mind catching sheephead


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> Donkey, I appreciate your use of the words "Myth of the SPOT", and in return let me say that there are definatly areas where contours, structure, clam beds or soft to hard bottom transitions attract the fish, IF the time of year, time of day, light conditions, wind coonditions and prey presents are all in place.
> 
> Most of these are familiar community spots. Such as NW corner of Kelleys, between Green & Rattlesnake, around Kelley Shoal, around Gull. The classic example is the sandbar. It attracts the predators because it causes eddies and concentrates the bait, giving them the advantage.
> 
> ...



id agree with this statement, what is there today may not be there tomorrow. I know i am not fishing the same "secret spot" that i fished 2 months ago for the reasons stated above. The fish move, the boating traffic starts to get thicker in areas where people know you are pulling fish and your forced to change your plans or get swarmed, and thats exactly what i have been doing. There are many so called "secret spots" out there.

Some may think these spots do not exist, but like jim said--if the conditions are right in that area at that time then they do. If these spots didnt exist, fishing on lake erie would be as simple as going out there (anywhere) and dropping a line in the water and getting a limit. We all know this isnt true and it isnt that easy. 

No need to get the feathers ruffled over anyones posts, or even mine for that matter. Im not doing it to brag" , im not trying to toot my horn,or even "beating my chest" like i have been accused of in Pm's ....i just do it to share my experiences on the lake with friends and family and document my trips. Another reason i post is to let people know that there are fish being caught in Cleveland (or any other areas that i am fishing) and with a little bit of work and patience you can catch them as well if you wish. 

When i head to Geneva in a week or two, and after the migration open is over (june 27th) i will post detailed reports just like i did last year with location, speed, program ect. I am not shy when it comes to sharing information, however there are times when i remain quiet. 

I will NEVER give a spot away that i did not find myself, and i expect the same in return. I was tipped off on the first "secret spot" and followed the finders request not to say anything. Ogf is suppose to be a fun site thats based around fishing, and thats exactly what i try to make it. Most of my posts are intended to be funny and humorous, sometimes they are--sometimes i get "boo'd" off stage. 

Go out and enjoy the lake, and come back with full coolers. The fish are there and are ready.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

You know guys I have not posted a lot of my outtings on here because I post a lot on two other sights but I ask some questions on stuff sometimes and post about the NCA tournaments.What I think is the most important things post gives me are not the numbers at all,like some one else said fish move all the time.One day there hitting at the bar and 24 hours later it's a dead zone and the fish have moved 5 miles away. SPEEDS-DEPTHS-COLORS are important and I usally go where I think the fish are going to be and if their not there then I spend a lot of time looking for them which only teaches me to become better.
I love looking at the pictures of your outtings,fish and man you put a kid in there with a smile and that's what it is all about.It's not bragging or boasting IMO,it just says to me you did your home work,put your dues in and had a great day so thanks for sharing and helping me become a better fisherman.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Reo, good question about fishing for cash. This is my first year fishing the LEWT and the Master's Events. I have been stressed more than ever. 

The pressures of time from work to pre-fish events. Money to get into the events. Always worrying about weather conditions. Water clarity and temp. Where to prefish for big fish that are on the move? How deep of water to concentrate that day. What colors to use? Where are the other tournament guys fishing? Are they on BIG fish? Why are all those boats over there? The biggest thing ........ time away from your family. It really doesn't sound much fun. 

What I am amazed with is the guys that finish in the money most of the time. Is that from being a seasoned veteran or their style of fishing? Is it from tapping into the years past of of experience or having a broad network of fishing information? I think it is a little of both. There is no doubt that there are guys that just have that mojo for big fish. Hats off to them! 

The last Masters out of Sandusky Bay the guys that went into Canadian water smoked the field with 40 plus pound bags every day. Incredible weights for five fish bags. If you bring in five fish bags in the 25 to 30 pound weight range it just doesn't cut it. You most of the time need 32 pounds and up. Now I better get some time on the Canadian side to learn for next time so that doesn't happen again............ more time prefishing.

I think the big fish hang together for sure. The schools are not as big as those of the smaller ones. I also think that the big fish do not eat every day. Is it every other day or every third day? With a moon phase and calmer water those fish will feed heavy at night and shut down during the day. 


There are so many styles of fishing on the big pond. Making the commitment to fish one style or the other. 

Do I fish the 1 to 1.4 mph range worms today or do they want the 2.4 range with spoons or body baits? You can't both at the same time. Maybe I will just drift fish today! 

There is no doubt that the fish are on the move. I believe that I heard that they will move 7 miles a day. Here today gone tomorrow. There is also no doubt that there are resident fish that stay put in structure areas around the entire shorline of Lake Erie. They are always there watching. 

Lake Erie has current?................. This is a factor that can not be over-looked. If you are trolling with the current your spoons and harness blades may not be spinning right. Into the current they may be spinning too fast. Your gps may showing one speed but the baits are working at another. The current will also effect how the fish will set up on those structure areas.

Direction of a troll............ there are times you cannot get a fish hit going one direction but make a turn and you have to beat them off with a stick. Plain nuts!!!!!!!!!

Information over-load!!!!!!!!!! LOL Trust your graph and have confidence with the your program. The fish will come.

Jim great posts............ 

There is no doubt fishing for money causes alot of stress. There are times I think back to my younger days digging up a coffee can of worms , grabbing my bike and fishing rod yealling out to mom............. "heading to the creek!........ I'll be back for dinner!............ I love you mom!........." Man were those the days!!!!!!!!!!

John Snow


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

This year more than any other year, I have noticed a lot of secretive BS. I don't know if it is because times are tough, and tournaments are more important for people to make money or what...but the bottom line is this...

OGF is turning into a High School clique, and I don't like it. There's a definite stratification in members now: The Pro/Semi Pros vs. the regular joes. And it never used to be that way. Now there's people fighting about secret spots, whiting out shorelines, and downright saying they fished somewhere they didn't (for fear of upsetting other members). It's downright horseshat (misspelling intentional) and quite frankly it's ruining my favorite web forum and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I was taught at a young age that you fish for the FUN of it. I dont need to forage, fish or hunt to keep food on my family's table. Heck most of the fish I catch i give away. How secret really is a spot? If a person there everyday checking on it? How many of you have been at the secret spot and didn't catch fish? I can understand that during tournament times you might like to keep locations that hold fish on the down low. It seems silly to lose friendships or make someone irritated because of fishing. Tends to take away from the FUN. Those fish are out there for anyone to catch! 

Just my .02!


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't even know what I would do with all the fish some guys catch, but like to be able to get a few here and there. When I catch 1, 2 or 3 walleyes its pretty exciting for me, but hardly a "program" worthy of a report. Maybe when the fish are in close, its better not to give an exact location but just say they are in close. That leaves a lot of places to try. Maybe it is a function of how close you are to Cleveland or other areas with heavy pressure. When they are biting high in the column vs low, that information helps a lot to. When they are way out deep, it's great to have the depth or even a gps coordinate to start at. It's a big lake and without the information and advice given here, some of us would probably do even worse than we do or just give up. I think its funny how some people can give their exact location in close and still slay them while I get my 1, 2 or three fish running in the same spot. Last Saturday around noon I pulled three two footers in one half hour off Edgewater in 39 fow (chicken wing harness off a 2 oz. bottom bouncer) and huge boats running big boards formed a parade line behind me and pretty much ran me off "my spot". The next day I went back out deeper for a more relaxing skunking. If a guy doesn't post much, maybe its because he doesn't have anything that he thinks he could contribute to the experts and doesn't catch much. I know that's my story.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I find this thread quite amusing. Here you LE guys have the most amazing fishery in the world and like COmmodore 64 said, you guys are acting like you are in high school.
I also find the worst people I encounter fishing is at LE boat ramps. 
Keep posting. It's almost lunchtime and this is better reading then the news or technical papers.
Maybe we should rename this the summertime steelhead forum.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> I also find the worst people I encounter fishing is at LE boat ramps.


That's a shame


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Jim good post. Good chance for folks to air their feelings. The remark of a stratification of members here is obvious, but why? Could it be economically driven? Some folks can't afford to be on the water everyday like they use to be. They lose track of where the fish are in the migration, and they become very frustrated. Some have lost their boats to repo's, or sold them to unload the debt so they could save their credit, or pay other needed bills with the money saved from the boat payment, and operating costs. Those people in that scenario have had their lives changed and they don't like it. Neither would I. Some guys (and I fall into this group) fish the same amount, but are dabbling in money fishing. I have made some really great alliances with some of the members here, and made some a little nervous. I can tell you this much, after this year, I'm back to fishing the Hawg-fest event, and fishing for "fun" the rest of the year. Way too much bad stuff behind the scenes. I have withheld reports because of it, and I really don't like doing that, but find it necessary to keep what I hope to be an edge for that almighty dollar. Then the last group is the group that Guy's like Het, Got one, and several others fall into. New boats which are awesome rides, they are very open in their posts, and will help out anyone. They catch a chit ton of fish because they go out, figure them out, and stay on them. Het has a very distinguishable voice on the radio. I have heard him tell folks everything from speed, depth, leads, colors, etc. to help them catch fish. They are popular, they are what ton's of folks want to be, but either don't have the resources, or ambition to get it done. These are the ones who usually feel the jealously wrath. The sad part is if those same basher's would approach any of those folks, (or even the group I fall into), they would be welcome to spend a day on the water to enjoy the same type of fishing. All it would likely cost them is MAYBE a couple coins for gas. As an example, this last Friday, I took Normd with us pre-fishing. I got to make a new friend, and guess what, a new member to network with. Norm is welcome on my boat anytime. The same would happen if the negative guys would try to befriend the successful ones instead of trying to poke holes in them, and bring them down. I'm stepping off my soapbox now, you are free to flame away at me.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Personally, I enjoy OGF. I have met some good people and have tried to pass it on. If anyone thinks this site is rough in any way, try Texas Fishing Forum, the mods let everything pass. Every other person is a tourny fisher and very competitive. 

As for Lake Erie fishing, I have never (OK- One perch) caught fish at Erie. It could be that I have only been on the lake once. So this weekend I am takeing my family to The Plantation. I posted for advise. Some came in PMs, very little postings. That OK. As for programs, that's to intense. I want to drown worms and drag a few Reef Runners. It will be a good day if we land a fish or two. It will be great if one is an EYE.

Just like everything in life, each person takes things to a different level. Since I hang out in the Central Ohio forum mostly, I actually enjoyed reading about donkey and viewing his posts. As far as blotting out faces and locations and names, it's working, people are curious and cursing his succes. To me that's funny, and the reason I check OGF daily. 

Enjoy the day, the post and the fishing. If you see a guy on the big pond this weekend with no clue, not catching fish while everyone around him is catching, well, thats ME!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I must drive an 1 1/2hr to get to the lake, and am very thankful for any posts that will increase my odds of finding fish. Depth, speeds, types of presentation and colors used etc., if someone is willing to post coordinates, all the better, Im smart enough to know the fish will likely not be in the same spot, but at least it gives me an idea to work with. If the only help I get is the color of a blade, thats more than I had when I started.

Being on the lake is enjoyable, but getting skunked a couple times in a row after driving three hours is no fun. Some have the luxury of living close to this great resource, and are able to spend much more time fishing than others. Please take some posts with a grain of salt, in some cases, a shot of Tequila:Banane48:, or in others, a shot of penicillin. 

Im a relative new comer to Erie, Im very thankful for all the useful tips and information I have gleaned from this site, and give big thanks to the folks that put in all the hard work to moderate (shameless brown-noser plug) . As my time on the lake increases, I will become more familiar with the habits of our prey, and be able to adjust my game plan accordingly. 

Take the good with the bad, forge some friendships, and you will likely find fish.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I could have done without this thread honestly, but I guess someone wanted to open this can of worms that's been lurking on the back burner of many minds so I'll chime in. My stance is that a lot of guys on here are taking the tournaments, spots, and cliquey drama way too seriously, and it's an absolute shame that people are losing friends over this. Apparently it needs to be reiterated that WE ARE OUT THERE TO HAVE FUN!! It's recreation people, if you get upset over fishing it's time to get a new sport or re-evaluate your mental state. As for joking around about 'the spot'...that's all it is. During the derby a few people got their panties in a bunch when people were fishing Avon Point. Here's a clue people, that spot has been hot for years, I fished it with my grandpa when I was 5 years old...it's nobody's special tournament spot, people don't own the lake...and what's the point over losing friends for some dinky tournament cash? I can almost guarantee most of us burned more than any potential winnings in fuel just chasing these fish - and I wouldn't take that back for a second - I had so much fun in the derby!

So just to clarify if my postings about a spot (which were all in good fun) offended anyone, I'm sorry - as KGONE posted a while back, the fish are thick from Edgewater to Avon...and as Jim says - they move around all the time, and no 'spot' is a guarantee on any day. Anyone who has ever pm'ed me can testify I give out any info requested - from spots to trolling programs. Please remember people - fishing is for FUN!


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

You all have made me feel guilty about not passing on enough info about my lack of success. On Sunday I got no fish drifting worms on harnesses (chicken wing and mixed veggies were the bad colors) on 2 oz. bottom bouncers between 25 and 44 fow. Later, I got skunked on jet 30s 80 back with confusion, chicken wing, firetiger and shrimp scaring them away from 45 to 25 between avon and bradstreet landing. Just me and the black flies.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I have only made new friends due to OGF and a few derby's or fests that I enjoy fishing with a chance to finish in the money. I make friends because I choose to make friends. Some folks out there choose to alienate people and make enemies and have other issues beside that. Fishing is fun for me and when it stopped being fun 20 years ago I stopped. I started again a couple years ago. 
And remember.....the fish are moving, they do not sit still so YOU need to find them AND catch them. What's the old saying?....20% of the fishermaen catch 80% of the fish. 
Now who can tell me where to go and have some fun catching fish?
See you on the water.


----------



## Five C's (Sep 18, 2004)

AT the risk of pissing everyone off....you guys waste far to much time on writing! 

It's entertaining though, but in the end it's just a fun sport! SO ENJOY IT!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Bluemax - they're still in the secret spot I gave you when you pme'd me last week  ha ha ha


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Five C's said:


> AT the risk of pissing everyone off....you guys waste far to much time on writing!
> 
> It's entertaining though, but in the end it's just a fun sport! SO ENJOY IT!


Gotta do something when its too wet to cut grass and it's cheap! But now I'm off to try and catch some fish. And I promise to report in afterwards!


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

This is interesting. I have seen this on other sites before. I myself do much more than fish. In the spring I shoot my two gobblers and then take as many people/kids out as I can and get them birds also. I do take them to "My spots" but do not expect to see them back there without me. Thats just not cool. I think I get off more on the watching others anymore than I do tagging out myself. I also build osage stickbows. They take me probably 80 hours of hard work to complete one from tree to throwing arrows. Have given 90% (25 0r 30) of them away for free to get folks into hunting. Learned a bunch about walleye fishing from this site. Used many of the things learned here to catch fish inland. (thats where I fish mostly because of my 16 foot lund ...is only 16 foot! LOL!) I say all this not to pat myself on the back but to remind everyone of something my grandfather said to me when I was just learning to use a zebco. "Everyone needs a teacher, but you need to do the work" I kinda think that sums it up for me. I appreciate all I can get from any and all of you folks. You have been great teachers!

Brian


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

I think some of the members that are being "called out" as braggers and chest thumpers have helped many newbies out when it comes to trolling Erie, including myself. If you read some of they're posts you will find out there is a lot of inside jokes and friendly competition between them. I myself find it entertaining plus I love sitting here at work looking at some pictures of guys catching fish. Not only are there pics but 9 out of 10 times they list they're program and depth. The guys sending PM's bashing these guys need to spend less time hiding behind a computer and more time fishing, then maybe they can be as successful as them. If people don't like reading about the "secret spot" then don't read the post. I myself will continue to read and give them congrats on a nice pile of fish. You guys should check out some duck hunting forums, people always show pics and almost never give a location for good reasons. There is plenty of water for all of us to catch fish on Erie so lets enjoy it. Oh and every member I've met from this site has been a stand up guy or girl and I love OGF.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

FishON32 said:


> I think some of the members that are being "called out" as braggers and chest thumpers have helped many newbies out when it comes to trolling Erie, including myself. If you read some of they're posts you will find out there is a lot of inside jokes and friendly competition between them. I myself find it entertaining plus I love sitting here at work looking at some pictures of guys catching fish. Not only are there pics but 9 out of 10 times they list they're program and depth. The guys sending PM's bashing these guys need to spend less time hiding behind a computer and more time fishing, then maybe they can be as successful as them. If people don't like reading about the "secret spot" then don't read the post. I myself will continue to read and give them congrats on a nice pile of fish. You guys should check out some duck hunting forums, people always show pics and almost never give a location for good reasons. There is plenty of water for all of us to catch fish on Erie so lets enjoy it. Oh and every member I've met from this site has been a stand up guy or girl and I love OGF.



well said! 90% of the stuff i post is all in fun and inside jokes with donkey, lightman, ezbite ect ect ect. My posts are meant to be humorous to the readers, without the humor and friendly competitions and pot stirring, OGF wouldnt be the same IMO. I know i have personally received alot of Pm's from "bashers" lately and they go without a reply, stuff like this shouldnt happen. 90% of the time when i get a PM asking for details, programs, colors ect i reply and share what was working the last time i was out, more often than not i include my cell phone number and have the people keep in touch while im out the next day. 

I have met a TON of great people on OGF, and hope to continue to meet more as the year goes on- on the downside, i have recently met alot of "rats" but thats to be expected with such a vast assortment of personalities, ages and other charecteristics.

Like stated above, the "secret spot" is somewhat of a myth, just like donkey 

For as much as you know, The secret spot could be in your own backyard- but untill you are willing to look for it, its location remains a mystery.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

George,
I actually talked to you at Erie Outfitters a few weeks ago. You were more than willing to share programs and secret spots. Thanks for the entertainment and good luck.
Chip


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I just returned from fishing another Secret spot and will have photos and program up as soon as I get my fish cleaned.The SPOT is real and is holding many fish


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

How does the first boat on a pod of fish ever find them without a fishing report with GPS numbers to guide him there?


This is not a new subject, been going on for years and years, even before fishing websites became prevalent. Anyone ever ask you for your Loran #'s If not your still a young pup


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Lightman said:


> Bluemax - they're still in the secret spot I gave you when you pme'd me last week  ha ha ha


Lightman,
I have not visited that secret spot. I have tried others with some success.
I am keeping that one in my mind though and plan to visit it shortly.
Thanks.


----------



## 44035 (Mar 7, 2007)

what happened to the stedke i saw in canada with his brothers in the early 80s casting off the bow of a boat in the tournaments. sounds like its all snag and drag now.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

ZEBRA MUSSELS happened.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

That's an interesting comment. This probably needs to be part of a seperate post, but back in the 80's when I was fishing Erie we were trolling probably 90% of the time if not more on my friends boat. Long lining hot n tots and wiggle warts using paper graphs and loran. Caught a ton of eyes that way. I rarely troll these days, but when I do you better believe those 20-25 year old tots with half the paint left on them get wet and still catch a lot of eyes. These days with having my own boat I prefer to drift if the conditions allow and catch plenty of eyes that way, but definitely hold nothing against those who troll. To each his own. Just found the comment about zebra muscles changing the fishing style interesting. For me it has almost been the opposite.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Commodore i totally disagree with you pros and average joes have nothing to do with fishing. Being a pro status has nothing to do about where the spots are and how you fish its about working 12 boat shows a winter and countless seminars and shows to help people like you that only fish 12 times a year to catch more fish.And im just curious how many days did you prefish for the hawgfest last year? Jim all good points the bottom line to me is if all of us can get along and just fish boy there would be alot calmer waters for all of us . Gary


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We fished reefs shallow, and the clearer water resulting from zebra mussels, shut us down. I still remember running all the way to N Harbor one day, we had 2 fish, and on the way in I marked some right out front. We needed a couple more fish for supper, and we only had lures that we found floating in the lake. I put out 2 flat lines using the rods we cast with those found lures, and just about flipped when it only took 10 minutes to get 2 more wallleyes, both of which were larger than the ones we had.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

blue dolphin said:


> Commodore i totally disagree with you pros and average joes have nothing to do with fishing. Being a pro status has nothing to do about where the spots are and how you fish its about working 12 boat shows a winter and countless seminars and shows to help people like you that only fish 12 times a year to catch more fish.And im just curious how many days did you prefish for the hawgfest last year? Jim all good points the bottom line to me is if all of us can get along and just fish boy there would be alot calmer waters for all of us . Gary



Yes, well I didn't start this to cause a problem. If anything I was trying to stop a problem. I don't remember when you, I, Het, Kgone, or anyone else refused to answer a question because the asker was not in our klick. 

I will continue to either answer in as straight forward a way as I know how, or in the case of when there's a tournament coming up I'll just let someone else answer. 

I will never give misinformation to anyone, unless I know that they've given misinformatin to me. I'll tell them, that I'd rather not say, but i won't send them on a wild goose chase. 

I hope this gives everyone a chance to get their thoughts aired, and we can get back to the business of catching fish.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

blue dolphin said:


> Commodore i totally disagree with you pros and average joes have nothing to do with fishing. Being a pro status has nothing to do about where the spots are and how you fish its about working 12 boat shows a winter and countless seminars and shows to help people like you that only fish 12 times a year to catch more fish.And im just curious how many days did you prefish for the hawgfest last year? Jim all good points the bottom line to me is if all of us can get along and just fish boy there would be alot calmer waters for all of us . Gary


Gary,

I think you missed my point. Average joes have *nothing* to lose by sharing information. Ostensibly, pros have *everything *to lose since fishing the tournaments is their livelihood. I don't condemn a Pro for not wanting to share spots...especially near tournament time because that's your livelihood, I get that. Folks like you and K-gone have taught me TONS about walleye fishing. I think you deserve every bit of credit you get, and doing the show circuit in the winter and the fish circuit in the summer has to be really, really tough. A pro has every right to keep mum leading up to a tournament.

The clique stuff is just by-products of the little tournaments wherein every body thinks they are a semi-pro and has the right to curse people out for sharing "secret spots." Part of what has made OGF so great was the selflessness of the members...and that isn't as apparent this year as it has been in the past. Maybe it's just the time of year. A pack of boats does screw the fishing up when you are fishing a small pod of fish in skinny water. In a few weeks the 'eye's will be deep and it will be a free for all for everybody, and Shortdrift will be on the radio complaining about the size of "the pack" and that "A-Hole who just Rodney Dangerfielded right through the pack".


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Understand now i misunderstood your point sorry about that. i thought it was a dig at me personally and i was like im nothing like that lol. all good Gary


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Gary I can think of a wanna be that sure knows how to corn-hole the heck out of a pair of star-crafts! lol I had nightmares about that boat and the sailboat that was checking out Joe as they drove by!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I have read all the post and have to weigh in now too. I have talked to alot of you and met some. I still need to get out with Norm espically now that he can help with my trolling. I've talked with Capt. Kevin but haven't had the chance to meet him yet. Get fish, COmmodore 64, Het...the list goes on.
At the Het fest I heard COmmodore 64 was up with his dad and they were not doing to good. I called him and gave him my #'s we just picked up 3 fish at on the drift. I don't know if it helped. I'm the type that wants to learn and know more and help when I can. 
But don't get upset over secret spots. If there are people out there that want to keep it hush hush theres no reason to get upset about it. leadcorebean gave me the #'s and what he was using and I didn't get anything. I ran to a spot I knew and found a few fish on 3 drifts 2 of them went at 23" alot of throw backs too. After 3 more drifts they were not there any more. The last big fish was when we were ready to move I was drifting and started reeling and thatswhen he hit it. Was it due to increased speed? We were drifting at 1.5-1.8 I ask the fish when I got him in but he wasn't talking.  
I gave my #'s to someone looking for perch and I just limited the weekend before. I hope they got them but don't know.
I enjoy This website and everyones post. I love seeing the fish and hearing Donkeys, George raz each other and seeing the blacked out pic.
I learn and enjoy reading Jims post and lessons.
I am in touch with Capt Jeff Kraynik. from Ohio along time ago ,in FLA now, coming back up at the end of june Im going to take him out and hopefully get some fish for him but enjoy being on the water. He was looking to bring or buyGold nuggets reef runners ect the old stuff. I told him about worm harnesses and spoons.
I grew up here also and after being in the AF and being gone for 20 years things changed. Everyone here has helped and continue to do so. Thanks to all


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

If you have notice I quit posting. I get out about 3-4 times a week and Have done well so far this year. I have had a problem on here with a few people so I just stop posting. I have been told I can not find fish on my own so. You can call me or pm and I will tell you what I know. I have log book dating back to 2001 on location weather and patterns that I caught fish. This give me a starting location and pattern to start form. I will give you some advice alot of those (pros) have a network of poeple out fishing to help them find fish and the secret spot. 
jeff


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

By the way. I took my son-in-law out last Sat. Started trolling NW of west sister. no luck I tought I might be going to fast around 2 - 2.2 but then some guy passes me and pulls 2 in by the time I caught back up to him. Son in law was tired of it and wanted perch. We got some nice perch and a few BBBBig sheephead E of the Niagra can


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

People are so impatient today. A lot of us grew up in an era when the only help was a few articles in the paper by Fofrich or someother casting Captain or Bill Dance telling fish stories on TV about how to catch walleyes 3 months after the fact. 

Today you have magazine after magazine, website after website including some monsters like this one and WC, TV shows, CD's, seminars and clubs. It is the information age for sure and somehow people don't seem to be able to wait 3 or 4 days days for info that oldtimers like Jim and myself and a few others here, when we had to wait for 2 months for a new issue and hope that there was a decent article about Lake Erie in it from In-Fisherman printed on newspaper stock. I remember getting them and leterally reading them cover to cover the first day I had it in possession or not getting it in time and visiting newstands to see if I could find it cause I was scared it was lost in the mail.

Some people today want everything right now. whether it is a new home they can't afford, a credit card with more limit or fishing info that is less than 8 hours old.

You guys that have resisted the urge to start trolling have my respect. I was a lousy drifter and lucked into a friend that trolled exactly as was described above. 3 wiggle warts out the back with no rod holders. All of a sudden I was catching more fish and bigger ones and then I never looked back even though I still have that urge to feel that light action spinning rod hit again, I rarely do it.

For you guys that are berating tournaments, think about this. Tournament fishermen have refined the methods you trollers are using today and been very open about explaining those procedures to the masses. Some of the pro's/tourney guys do it because they are making money from their sponsors, some of them do it for the notoriety and some do it with a true yearning to help others, but it still comes down to the fact that all these methods that work so great for the weekender came out of those Pro jerks only fishing for money and not fun fishing. 

That fun fishing statement kinda jerked my chain, fishing & running tournaments is fun for me, running charters is fun for me and those trips where I go out with old friends or family or my girlfriend is fun for me. It is for most tourney fishermen. If tourney fishing isn't fun or tooo stressful then you are taking it too seriously and probably lack the patience that was more prevalent back in the 70's, 80's and 90's before instant gratification became such a huge part of life. When people talk to me about fishing the LEWT or any of our tournaments I usually tell them that tourney fishing isn't the same as weekend outing. It takes the average Joe a couple years to break into the money on a tourney trail, especially the 2 man team and Pro circuits. the only other way to break into the winning ranks is to do your homework or have lots of experience in the waters you are going to fish. The guys that are successful at it have paid their dues by fishing uncomfortable conditions. sleepless nights organizing equipment and mostly by paying attention to what other successful people are doing. Being a good tourney angler usually turns people into fantastic fun fishermen but being a fantastic fun fisherman doesn't necessarily turn someone into a good tourney fisherman.

I am one of those rare tourney people that posts prefishing reports, I just don't do it here all that often cause I'm busy elsewhere and a couple people like to take shots at me which gets old. I've found that you can be helpful without giving away secrets and even if you do give even your best friend or the public exact, precise info and even rig their rods with the same line and give them the same lures it usually doesn't turn into success for them. All it is is a starting point. those little nuances that we all have make all the difference and those little nuances only come from experience and "patience".


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Enough "airing of our feelings" Cant make um all happy. Just be a good person on here as you would face to face. Post away. It helps others but we all like to post good reports with pics and such. I do. Feels good. Thats what this site is about. Networking and such.

My opinion is all


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ezmarc said:


> People are so impatient today. A lot of us grew up in an era when the only help was a few articles in the paper by Fofrich or someother casting Captain or Bill Dance telling fish stories on TV about how to catch walleyes 3 months after the fact.
> 
> Today you have magazine after magazine, website after website including some monsters like this one and WC, TV shows, CD's, seminars and clubs. It is the information age for sure and somehow people don't seem to be able to wait 3 or 4 days days for info that oldtimers like Jim and myself and a few others here, when we had to wait for 2 months for a new issue and hope that there was a decent article about Lake Erie in it from In-Fisherman printed on newspaper stock. I remember getting them and leterally reading them cover to cover the first day I had it in possession or not getting it in time and visiting newstands to see if I could find it cause I was scared it was lost in the mail.
> 
> ...


marc, I did not intend to 'jerk your chain' but did want to bring out the rest of your statement. To paraphrase: ALL FISHING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN.

It is fishing:at-wits-end: World peace does not hang in the balance. For those that get miffed because there is not enough info..DEAL WITH IT

In fact here is the scoop. SHHHHH don't tell anyone else. It is early June. There will be walleyes hanging on or near sharp contour lines in the the Central Basin. If you can find irregularities in those contours (ruggles reef, Avon etc. Look at a NOAA map for more) all the better. As water warms *most* walleye will move off shore and or east.

For western basin guys, this time of year the flats north of the reefs and east of Kellys hold fish this time of year. Please keep this info confidential

When conditions are right feeding fish can be found shallow esp at night even during the heat of summer in bath water temps, the more structure the better. Again all private info. 

In closing, I was not and am not bashing walleye tournies or most of the folks that fish (I used to do my share but found it was no longer fun,,for me) them as every so often the tactics for the entire lake are turned upside down by them and a whole new world opens up. Slow trolling stick baits in cold early spring water comes to mind here. I was merely making an attempt to remind some that ALL FISHING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN!! If friendships are lost and nasty pm's are flying around and folks are taking shots at good and helpful people because they are not getting the info they want perhaps the 'fun' aspect needs to be reassessed. 

THIS THREAD IS GREAT!!

reo


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

reo said:


> marc, I did not intend to 'jerk your chain' but did want to bring out the rest of your statement. To paraphrase: ALL FISHING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN.
> 
> It is fishing:at-wits-end: World peace does not hang in the balance. For those that get miffed because there is not enough info..DEAL WITH IT
> 
> ...


reo,

you gave it away.  
Donkey has a post going with some nice fish and his secert spot in the background. WATER IS THE SECRET.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

That damn global warming!!!!!!!!!! LETS GO FISHING!!!!!!!!!:T:T:T:B:B


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I wonder if 89 members and 129 guests online right now encourages people to be less than open with information???


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Blue Max, are you tailgating me again, scarfing up all our big sheephead and gobies?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!! And you guys laugh at the steelhead forum about us and our secret spots...All you walleye guys that said were all crying babies, Haaaaa.. Im not a big lake erie fisherman due to no boat but i try to get a open seat when ever i can. When i did have a boat i wasnt a big troller, i love to drift and throw tiny teasers. I agree with some on here about the secret spots...... I consider my self a good steelhead fisherman for the most part, and try to help people catch fish when ever possible.......But, and theres a but.!!!!! If some one has three post and wants to know where the spot i caught 20 steelhead that day at, he's going to be waiting for along time!!!!!!!!! I'll let him know the somewhat area i was in but not the where the rock is that i was getting them behind was at!!!! Or If i see that a guy has been a member for three years and has 20 post and none of them were to contribute to help out others, he'll be waiting for along time to. I beleave in the give and take method. Yea alot of people dont get out alot to learn like alot of us, but also dont come on here and asking for freebies when you havnt even post one thread about your day and how you caught your fish!!!! Or if i posted i caught 20 fish today using green spawn sacks at the lower grand and you posted:::: your lieing, i fished the grand also today but i got skunked!!!!!!! ""(Try p.m.'ing the guy and ask what they think your doing wrong and ask for help, maybe you will learn a thing or two. If i had a dollar for every p.m. i get during steelhead season, i could buy a new boat!!!)"" In which i have gottin post like that, not every one fishes the same, There has been pleanty of times i took out a buddy and fished the same hole using the same eggs, but because i fished mine a foot lower i slammed them while he got skunked. The point im trying to make there is if i post that i had a good day and what and how i used what ever i did, dont post your full of sh*t then a week later ask me where im catching my fish.!!!!! 
If i go out on lake erie and im post that i caught some fish, ill post what area i was in but i wont post the spot to a tee where i was on open forum. If you pm me and i seen that you have gave alittle and not just a taker, then i'll help you out,,,,,,,,, just like on the rivers.
See, steelheaders aint the only ones who are nuts!!!! LOL
But on a flip side also, im up and down on the lake erie spots.... Ypu can fit alot more boats in a 2 square mile on lake erie then you can guys on a river hole thats 20 feet long. But then again if all the boats are running boards, then you have a mess. So basic this topic can go both ways. tHE ONLY THING WISHING STEEL SEASON WAS HERE ALREADY IS PUTTING UP WITH THE BULL AND NEGATIVE AND ALL THE DRAMA THAT COMES WITH IT, LIKE ALOT OF OTHER FORUMS!!!!!! Who wants to go fishing???? LOL


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

swantucky said:


> I wonder if 89 members and 129 guests online right now encourages people to be less than open with information???


Damn Randy I wish we could rewind to friday night that was to fun. Talk to ya soon, Scott...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I find this thread quite amusing. Here you LE guys have the most amazing fishery in the world and like COmmodore 64 said, you guys are acting like you are in high school.
> I also find the worst people I encounter fishing is at LE boat ramps.
> Keep posting. It's almost lunchtime and this is better reading then the news or technical papers.
> Maybe we should rename this the summertime steelhead forum.


Alright Lewzer, I give you two thumbs up for the steelhead forum bit!!!! LMAO


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The way things are going on this forum the mods may threaten to close it for good like they threatened the steelie forum


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

The subject here is about fishing! Now substitute this subject with any other one you chose: a sport, hunting, whatever you choose, and the result will be the same!

Theres an old saying that is true: It only takes one rotten apple to spoil the whole basket. I would add that it is impossible for a whole basket of good apples to turn that rotten one into a good one! The only way to preserve to good apples is to get rid of the rotten ones!

Every one of us has the image in our own minds of whom and what we want to be. And every one of us knows the truth of whom and what we are. Life forces us between two extremes: Reality and Illusion Where we belong on this scale, we all know the truth! The funny part I find about this is that the half way between the two extremes is what I would call the Politically Correct! ponit!

So now it comes down to choices! Im trying to figure out the best way to put this, but there are so may ways to express it. Yet, I get the feeling that its been understood! Every one does what they do for a reason!

I love sheaphead! Not to eat it, but catching sheapheads helps me make decisions that eventually lead me to walleyes! Also, sheapheads have a fundamental function for a healthy ecosystem.

True friendships get forged through time and sheapheads!

There is a secret to catching walleyes, that is # 1 above anything else; above presentation, speed, depth, and whatever else you can think of. The number one secret to catching walleye is that you have to fish where theres walleyes! Newsflash, I know!

The Secret Spot. It does exist. The proof that it is real is in the fact that it eludes so many, many times. Monday we fished The Secret Spot, 48 to 52 fow. west of the crib, and did well; three tickets in three hours. Tuesday we went back to it, and it wasnt there. We chose to go North and found it again in 54 to 57 fow., non stop action! From the chatter on the radio we understood that a few other boats in different areas were not doing to well. At that point we had two choices!


----------



## Kino (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, after reading this thread, you guys have me now thinking about if I still wanna be a walleye fisherman or not!!!

In all seriousness though, without sites and knowledgable walleye fisherman that help out newbies like myself, I would be WAY WAY WAY behind the learning curve and experianced alot of failed dreams...... Thanks to all that do help us new guys out and I hope you continue to do so.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

:d .


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The wave forecast looks pretty good...


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

After reading so many of these posts I have come to realize that many of you are really profound writers.If you could channel this into saying nice things to those that post perhaps more would be willing to post their fish reports and or experiences.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> The wave forecast looks pretty good...


Carl, give me and ezbite about 4 hours and we'll be out there again  

hopefully be posting a few more pics later on


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> The wave forecast looks pretty good...


carl, I hope you didn't get you wave forcast from you know who! Somebody still owes me a boat was & wax!

I'm going finshing now!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we're both prayin to visit the promised land.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Jim Stedke said:


> All this hubbub about the spot, the promised land, posting coordinates, spelling out programs in detail. I'm sitting here trying to remember if I've ever gone to someone else's spot, fished their program (without modification), and been successful.
> 
> If I have, I honestly can't remember it. I do however remember trying to without success.
> 
> ...


sounds like someone got a little sand in there vajayjay!!!  a good fisherman will give up his spots.. and help out his fellow man or woman.. without a bat of an eye.... a bad fisherman will not thats kid stuff just my 2 cents


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Another useless member right there. Lots of them around here lately...more importatly they are getting called out for the uselessness they provide 

Check out all of his other posts, everyone of them is negative with these  or  nothing but taking shots at other people.. you add ZERO value to this site. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=1859904


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> sounds like someone got a little sand in there vajayjay!!!  a good fisherman will give up his spots.. and help out his fellow man or woman.. without a bat of an eye.... a bad fisherman will not thats kid stuff just my 2 cents


Here we go again......someone with 24 posts who HASN'T provided jack $h!+ to OGF! Obviously you haven't read any of Jim's previous posts! He has provided more helpful info in 1 post than you have in your measly 24 posts. Get a clue!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Give firstflight111 (Terry) a call and exchange pleasantries.....LOL !

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=802873#post802873


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Another useless member right there. Lots of them around here lately...more importatly they are getting called out for the uselessness they provide
> 
> Check out all of his other posts, everyone of them is negative with these  or  nothing but taking shots at other people.. you add ZERO value to this site.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=1859904


If it isn't a forum rule to not attack other OGF members so directly, it should be... Sorry K, but you crossed that line imo, as much as the poster you call "useless' 

Time to stick a fork in it... and yeah, I only have 30 posts


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

So what category you fit in ff111? Think that's easy to figure out! It's people like Jim,Krusty,Kgone,Het, Zart and countless others here that have made mine and alot of other peoples fishing experiences better. When we do get a chance to get up there and get on fish we try to help also but those sticks don't need my help but every once in awhile we'll get something going when it's tough. This is why I use the PM factor here more often then post. I hope for the sake of newbies starting out those guys continue to post to help them out but people like you are a real downer!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

seahawk said:


> If it isn't a forum rule to not attack other OGF members so directly, it should be... Sorry K, but you crossed that line imo, as much as the poster you call "useless'
> 
> Time to stick a fork in it... and yeah, I only have 30 posts


Are you serious?? Some jackazz who has never helped anyone comes on here complaining about someone not sharing enough info?? Useless is being too kind.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

true2plue said:


> Here we go again......someone with 24 posts who HASN'T provided jack $h!+ to OGF! Obviously you haven't read any of Jim's previous posts! He has provided more helpful info in 1 post than you have in your measly 24 posts. Get a clue!!


get a life i am a member just like you so i only have 24 posts up so what that makes you better then me or what


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

rattletraprex said:


> So what category you fit in ff111? Think that's easy to figure out! It's people like Jim,Krusty,Kgone,Het, Zart and countless others here that have made mine and alot of other peoples fishing experiences better. When we do get a chance to get up there and get on fish we try to help also but those sticks don't need my help but every once in awhile we'll get something going when it's tough. This is why I use the PM factor here more often then post. I hope for the sake of newbies starting out those guys continue to post to help them out but people like you are a real downer!


why cause i tell it like it is.. i help people out all the time.. i take people out and show them whats up.. i took billonthehill out ice fishing and to berlin and erie so put that in your corn cob pipe jimmy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Another useless member right there. Lots of them around here lately...more importatly they are getting called out for the uselessness they provide
> 
> Check out all of his other posts, everyone of them is negative with these  or  nothing but taking shots at other people.. you add ZERO value to this site.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=1859904


why cause you cant find your own fish sad day for you


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> get a life i am a member just like you so i only have 24 posts up so what that makes you better then me or what


What makes him better than you is he shares information and helps others rather than making childish comments.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

swantucky said:


> are you serious?? Some jackazz who has never helped anyone comes on here complaining about someone not sharing enough info?? Useless is being too kind.


1 i am a bass fisherman 2.. Never asked anyone for spots 3 i can find my own fish sir thank you very much oh and i help people out i send them a p.m. :d


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> why cause you cant find your own fish sad day for you


LMAO ...I'm not even going to respond to that...funny though. I could have some fun with that one.

Bass fisherman....that's explains it.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

swantucky said:


> what makes him better than you is he shares information and helps others rather than making childish comments.


that not what i got from his post he was pi$$ off from people fishing his spots.. Oh and not him what makes you better then me OH YEA WHEN ONE OF YOU GUYS OWN THE LAKE YOU CAN TELL US WERE TO FISH


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

For one ff111 you're not telling it like it is and NEWS FLASH everyone Kgone can't find fish! Not even going to waste anymore time with this one.Oh yea my names not jimmy.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> that not what i got from his post he was pi$$ off from people fishing his spots.. Oh and not him what makes you better then me OH YEA WHEN ONE OF YOU GUYS OWN THE LAKE YOU CAN TELL US WERE TO FISH


At least you are padding your post count with your useless blather Nice work


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> LMAO ...I'm not even going to respond to that...funny though. I could have some fun with that one.
> 
> Bass fisherman....that's explains it.


still dont see the big picture it fishing no mater what your after !!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

rattletraprex said:


> For one ff111 you're not telling it like it is and NEWS FLASH everyone Kgone can't find fish! Not even going to waste anymore time with this one.


you know i am right


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

:d


swantucky said:


> at least you are padding your post count with your useless blather nice work:d


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> For one ff111 you're not telling it like it is and NEWS FLASH everyone Kgone can't find fish! Not even going to waste anymore time with this one.Oh yea my names not jimmy.


It does happen from time to time, my boat can mark fish at 40 and it still happens once in awhile...I hate when that happens.  but seriously..I ususally find em somewhere 

Actually I always find them, weather they are biting or not or I find the "right" ones that's another story....


----------



## Kino (Mar 5, 2009)

Being a newbie here I am getting a kick out of this thread......I will say that you guys here are MILD.......VERY MILD compared to duck hunters!!!!! Talk about secret spots!!!!!! Been waterfowling for the last almost twenty eight years now and WOW what a different bread (to put it nicely ) I have seen flat tires and busted windshields at the ramps, more than one fist fight in the field, decoys stolen, on and on, all over someone thinking they had the "secret spot"


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> :d
> 
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d


Wow you told him.
I would stop now f111 your age is starting to show. I bet you can't wait till school starts again.


Torch


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey guys I appreciate the support, but let's not make a bad situation absolutly horrible. Here's a copy of part of a post on another thread that applies:

Rules for trying to help others on the net:
1. Have very thick skin.
2. Have no ego.
3. Realize that if you make 100 people happy, you'll hear from 2 of them.... while if you make 100 people upset, you'll hear from 95 of them. 
4. Don't respond to the negativism that seems so prevalent.
5. In exteme cases ingnore rule 4, and give 'em what for. You'll feel better & live longer. 

I've got the thick skin, so let it ride.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

So whos mad that the cavs lost????? LOL


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> So whos mad that the cavs lost????? LOL


I am dammit ! Go back to the steelhead forum where you belong ! LOL ! Just kidding by the way ! There's always next year right ! Cavs all the way in 10'


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Torch said:


> Wow you told him.
> I would stop now f111 your age is starting to show. I bet you can't wait till school starts again.
> 
> 
> Torch


Mommy's not home policing the interwebby so the kiddies are getting all badass.


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> Hey guys I appreciate the support, but let's not make a bad situation absolutly horrible. Here's a copy of part of a post on another thread that applies:
> 
> Rules for trying to help others on the net:
> 1. Have very thick skin.
> ...


Your right on Jim, but it is hard not to respond when seeing some of the better posters like yourself attacked for not post enough info, when all they have to do is read into these post a little more or see past post. I rarely post my past trips, but are more than happy to help people when I'm on the lake, as I feel that is really the only time you can guide someone to a spot or presentation that could actually help them at that moment and not 2-3 days later. 

Torch


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Kino said:


> Being a newbie here I am getting a kick out of this thread......I will say that you guys here are MILD.......VERY MILD compared to duck hunters!!!!! Talk about secret spots!!!!!! Been waterfowling for the last almost twenty eight years now and WOW what a different bread (to put it nicely ) I have seen flat tires and busted windshields at the ramps, more than one fist fight in the field, decoys stolen, on and on, all over someone thinking they had the "secret spot"


WOW you guys are getting the wrong idea i am not bashing anyone all i said was someone got sand in there vajjay thats not bashing any one now is it no it sounds like someone is pi$$ed off all you so called grown up ready to jump on the poo wagon at the drop of a hat that goes to show what great bunch of guys you really are


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok Guys. Its over.



> Conduct: No obscenities, personal attacks, character assassination, etc. will be tolerated. Bad-Mouthing, slander, or obscene words of other Internet websites will not be permitted. Any posts of this nature will be removed immediately. Posts with the sole intention of causing problems on the forums, will not be tolerated.


Thread Closed.


----------

